# Main > News >  Ancient Temple Interior Nominated for an ENnie

## Digger2000

Our Ancient Temple Interior Map was Nominated for an ENnie, so to celebrate we have reduced the price to $1 and as its in the Xmas in July Sale its $0.75 until the sale is over.

Ancient Temple Interior - DramaScape | DriveThruRPG.com

If you like it please take a moment to vote for it, you will find it under Best Cartography.

2013 ENnie Awards Voting Booth

----------

